# very sick male kitten



## malluver1005

So a stray was brought to our hospital about 4 days ago. About 5 weeks, male and not even a pound...he's 340 grams. I bring him to my house every night so he can get love and attention and food, and I bring him back to work during the day. His mucous membranes are very pale, he's emaciated, was infested with fleas when brought in, has roundworms and coccidia, green nasal discharge, doesn't eat much...just super weak. What can I give him to give him a little boost? I was thinking colostrum, but not sure.


----------



## LeonilCraig

Maybe a few more days/weeks of rest, love and food and also keep him warm.


----------



## lauren43

Is he on IV during the day? I think the biggest worry is dehydration


----------



## Celt

personally, if i had a little one who was weak and not eating, i would boil up a bit of chicken with a little liver. Puree it with a little of the broth, mix in a little kitten formula (optional, i've had good luck using just the meat "pate") and see if he's more willing to eat this "baby food". keep to tiny amounts (pinky fingerfuls) offered frequently at first. offer the left over broth in between "nibbles" and if available formula. Lean beef and liver will also work. make sure the food is warm, helps encourage eating.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Baby food (meat) mixed with kitten formula into a gruel?


----------

